# Logo Block



## rupertspal42 (Jul 7, 2009)

:evil: I can't figure out for the life of me what I should do for a logo!!! My bidness name is Victoria's Natural Bath & Body and my motto is A warm welcome from Southern Nature... but I can't figure out what I should dooooo hheellppp!!


----------



## heartsong (Jul 8, 2009)

*x*

  welcome home, soldier!   

the best thing to do is "google" FREE LOGOS and check out the sites.  there is a more sophisticated logo maker www.logomaker.com  or try www.vistaprint.com

just fool around with all the options to get some ideas.


----------



## rupertspal42 (Jul 9, 2009)

THANKS!! Yeah I came up with a - something... dunno how well it looks let me try to post it and see what ya'll think..  :? heh I tried looking up free logos n' all but couldn't find anything that fit me.. booooo 







*well it's not showing the rest of the stuff...  :cry:  I had blue soap bubbles around the whole thing


----------



## candice19 (Jul 9, 2009)

rupertspal42 said:
			
		

> THANKS!! Yeah I came up with a - something... dunno how well it looks let me try to post it and see what ya'll think..  :? heh I tried looking up free logos n' all but couldn't find anything that fit me.. booooo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd like to offer construtive criticism.... the sunflowers are a bit big, making them distracting from your shop name. Maybe you can consider making much smaller sunflowers that border the top and bottom of your shop name to make it stand out?


----------



## rupertspal42 (Jul 10, 2009)

oooo that's good thinking!!! let me try it and see what I can come up with!! i'll get back with ya


----------



## rupertspal42 (Jul 10, 2009)

ok here we go... hows this one??


----------



## Dahila (Sep 7, 2017)

I also have problem with my logo, can not decide what to use


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 7, 2017)

Dahila said:


> I also have problem with my logo, can not decide what to use


 
This post is from 2009.  The post above yours from today was spammy with the link.


----------

